# Number 6



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Tell me what you think


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Here it is under different lighting.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

This almost looks like a ceremonial mask to me....look at those hypnotizing eyes lol! It seems to stimulate the senses, and thrust life into anyone who wears it. A witch doctor could wear this to give warmth to an otherwise cold body and to heat the spirit.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for the positive comments. I am actually thinking about seeing if I can find a gallery to put these up in, since right now the whole series is inside a container.


----------



## Jewel Carina (Sep 13, 2013)

I can't find any clues as to how to proceed.


----------

